# Solarpumpe für Bachlauf ?



## derzimmerer (24. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich plane für diese Woche in meinen Garten ein Kleinstbecken mit ca. 150l und einen kleinen Bachlauf anzulegen.
Nun ja, Bachlauf ist wohl etwas großspurig. Es sollen ein oder zwei Teile von diesen Dingern werden:






Was will ich damit ereichen? Ich will es etwas plätschern höhren ohne großen Bauaufwand wegen extremen Zeitmangel. Und nur einen Springbrunnen gefällt mir nicht. Strom habe ich dort keinen. Für ein Kabel verlegen habe ich ..... natürlich keine Zeit  

Also habe ich mir dieses Teil von Wagner besorgt: Wagner Hawaii
Die soll max. 4.6l/min schaffen  
Na ja, wird wohl in der Regel nur 3.5-4l/m sein. Das man damit keinen Sturzbach hinbekommt ist klar. Aber das soll es ja auch nicht. Was meint ihr, kann man damit glücklich werden?
Wie gesagt, ich will es von meiner Terasse nur etwas Plätschern hören :? 

Mfg, Andreas


----------



## Kalle (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Solarpumpe für Bachlauf ?*

Hallo,

wenn du fragst ob man damit glücklich werden kann, da glaub ich das liegt ganz bei dir.

Wenn du bischen Folie kaufst aus dem Baumarkt und nur ein kleines bischen Zeit investierst, glaub ich, daß du trotz deiner jetzigen Vorstellung mehr Freude hast.

Schau dir doch einige Bachläufe von den Mitgliedern an. Da kommt meiner Meinung nach so eine Fertigschale niemals ran, auch wenn der "Selbstbau" - ich sag mal nicht so gut ausfällt -. 

Vielleicht kann ich oder wir dich doch noch umstimmen. 
Viel Zeit brauchst du wirklich nicht dazu.....

Deine Solarpumpe kannst du trotzdem verwenden.

Grüße 

Morphantro


----------



## derzimmerer (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Solarpumpe für Bachlauf ?*

Hallo zusammen,

danke für deine Antwort. Ich würde natürlich liebend gerne ein großen Teich mit dem passenden Wasserfall und/oder Bachlauf herstellen. Mir fehlt halt nur die Zeit, leider.
Aber ich werde es mir noch mal überlegen.

Mfg, Andreas


----------



## jochen (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Solarpumpe für Bachlauf ?*

Hallo Andreas,

An deiner Stelle würde ich mir ein wenig Folie, ein paar Eimer Sand, und einige Feldsteine besorgen.
Zuerst einen kleinen Hügel mit etwas Erdreich formen, das Erdreich gut befestigen, darauf den Sand werfen, die Folie auflegen, und das Ganze mit den Feldsteinen dekorieren.
Dein Bachlauf muss gar nicht länger als ein Meter sein, ein Höhenunterschied von 10 cm langen dann vollkommen und du hörst ein schönes Plätschern im Hintergrund.
Deine Pumpe reicht meiner Meinung nach dazu aus.
Ich denke mit ein klein wenig Zeit,      solltest du das hinbekommen.

Eine Alternative wäre, einfach einen Quellstein kaufen, (gibt es bei jeden Guten Natursteinhandel) den Quellstein auf ein wenig Folie stellen und es so zu formen damit, das Wasser in den Teich plätschert. Die Folie kann man dann mit Kiesel oder Feldsteinen dekorieren.

Natürlich kannst du auch die Fertigschalen verwenden, ob du damit glücklich wirst?...das liegt alleine an dir.

Ups,

habe gerade deine Antwort auf Morphantros post gelesen,

Auch ein kleiner Teich, wie bei dir mit 150ltr. ist wunderschön anzulegen, man muss halt dann die Dimensionen (Feldsteine, Quellstein) dazu anpassen.


----------



## derzimmerer (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Solarpumpe für Bachlauf ?*

Hallo zusammen,

durch Zufall hatte ich heute Nachmittag doch etwas Zeit gehabt und habe schon mal angefanngen. Rasen abgestochen, Loch für das Becken gebuddelt, Becken gekauft und ... zwei von den ollen Plastikbachläufen  

Das Becken ist schon eingelassen und die Bachlaufschalen sind auch verlegt. Der größte Teil des Beckenrandes und der Bachlaufschalen sind schon dekoriert. Ein paar __ Bodendecker wurden auch eingesetzt. Ich denke morgen ist es ein Foto wert  

Die Pumpe, das war ja meine eigentliche Frage, funktioniert wiedererwartend recht zufriedenstellend. Pumpen tut sie aber wirklich nur bei Sonnenschein. Schon die kleinste Wolke und aus ist es mit der Plätscherei. Aber egal. Meist bin ich eh erst abends auf der Terasse und dann wird auf Akkubetrieb umgeschaltet.

Mfg, Andreas


----------

